# Not able to Snapchat Login in my Android Device



## Billy385 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello, I recently moved from iPhone 6 to Android (Samsung S8) and now I am not able to do Snapchat Login, I downloaded the application and it is showing me connection problem, please try again later error, please help me with this.


----------



## Leposiedon (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi, im not sure what exactly the problem is, but the simplest way to figure out where the source of problem is to try logging off from snapchat on the old device, provided you still have it. If not, try ad log in from a different device, maybe a tablet/other phone or an android emulator. If it works, then you know it's probably the phone itself just having troubles. Uninstall the app and re download, then log off he account from all devices before trying to log on with the S8

Hope this helped!


----------

